# Port Arthur Field Trial



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

I will not be at Port Author watching the event so if anyone can post results as they become available please pass them along.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open 1st series is a quad with a short middle mom and pop, longer left retired, and right hand flyer.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Any word on the work in the Open?


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

Am callbacks: 22 back to 2nd series

2,5,6,7,12,13,14,25,34,35,36,39,40,41,46,47,49,51,52,53,54,59


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

I think the open has 6 more dogs to run Saturday.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Charles Cates and Tim Milligan for a 2nd place in the Qual with Boomer! I just talked to Charles. I did not get any other placements. 

Brandon


----------



## MMalone (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats to Charles and Tim!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Derby callbacks after 3 series....
2,3,5,8,9,13,15,19,20,22,25

Open water blind was still being battled out in high winds.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Qualifying Results?


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Amateur Placements:

1st. Thief/Dave Seivert
2nd. Gem/Rickey Edge
3rd. Cain/Tom Bogusky
4th. ****/Wendall Williams
R.J. Canaille/Lee Jolley
Jam Tart/Roy Morejon


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way 2 go Dave and Thief!!! Also congratz 2 Wendell and ****! Great job guys!

Aaron


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Way to go Dave and Thief!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks to the Judges, Larry Morgan & Judy Powers for setting up a great Amateur. Once again, the Port Arthur club held a great trial. Hard to beat such great, hard working folks.
Dave Seivert


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Any Open Results?


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Congratulations to Shug, Mike & Jan Connolly and Tim Milligan (handler) on Shug's JAM placement at Port Arthur FT. This was Shug's first derby.


----------



## joanne2m2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Open Placements:

1st Sailor Mackey/ handler Dave Rorem
2nd Jazz Hurst/ handler Ty Rorem
3rd Dave Mosher
4th Tim Milligan

Don't know all jams, some are Cutter Wall, Jaye Bozeman, Aero Furin, Yogi Churack, Dena
Watson


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Jazz & Ty!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

joanne2m2 said:


> Open Placements:
> 
> 1st Sailor Mackey/ handler Dave Rorem
> 2nd Jazz Hurst/ handler Ty Rorem
> ...


Congratulations, Dave Mosher... 

......and Ty is doing a great job following in her Dad's footsteps!! Congratulations Team Rorem..

Judy


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TO RICKEY AND GEM!!!!! The Jazztime boys are proud of you both. And Mom Windy says WELL DONE!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Huge Congrats to Charles Cates, Boomer, and Tim Milligan on the Qual second!!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Mike and Jan Connolly on their first field trial ribbon!!


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats to Tom Watson. He had two of his dogs go to the last series of the open and one to the last series of the am. He came out with a jam in the open and handled his dog. You have to get there to have a chance.


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Bobby and John,

Congratulations to Bobby, Tim and Connie for the 4th in the Open. That is very exciting.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Jan congratulations to you and Shug for a great start in your first Derby! Bobby congratulations to you and Connie for another placement in the Open.
Steve and Gamble! Way to go on the RJ in the Open.
Boomer and his 2nd in the Qual!
That was a great weekend for Tim Milligan and the dogs on his truck. What a tremendous showing from everyone.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Qual Results
1st Bandit/ Wickliffe
2nd Boomer/ Milligan
3rd Zip/ Morejon
4th Hoodoo/ Casto
RJ Penny / Briggs
Jams Boo/ Penny, Hanna/ Stone, Tex/ Avant, Misty/ Carpenter,


Derby Results
1st Doodle/ Brasseaux
2nd Spirit/ Mosher
3rd Maggie/ Farmer
4th Slugger/ Mosher
RJ Sweet Bogusky
Jams Crystal/Brasseaux, Shug/Milligan, Isaac/Enmon, Marti/Helgoth, Doc/Broussard, Rock/Widner

Congrats To All!!!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Troy,

Thanks for the update!

The Milligan crew list is even longer than I thought. Congrats to Mike Briggs and Penny. Congrats to Steve Penny and Boo. If my count is correct that's six dogs from the Tim Milligan crew that all had a great weekend!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Troy,

Thanks to you and your co-judge for judging in such bad weather so that we can play our dog games. That is a big commitment in such challenging conditions. 

Jan


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

TMURRAY said:


> ...............
> 
> Derby Results
> 1st Doodle/ Brasseaux
> ...


Congratulations #22 Spirit of Westwind, "Spirit"!!!

...and, Marion Mosher!!! 

Best..

Judy and Bob Chute


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations #22 Spirit of Westwind, "Spirit"!!!
> 
> ...and, Marion Mosher!!!
> 
> ...


 
Yes, Congrats! This puts Spirit on the derby list. 

Juli


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

J Connolly said:


> Troy,
> 
> Thanks to you and your co-judge for judging in such bad weather so that we can play our dog games. That is a big commitment in such challenging conditions.
> 
> Jan


Thanks Jan,
I enjoyed it...well judging anyway and helping out my former club. The weather could have definitely been better but it would not have been a field trial in Port Arthur with out rain. It was fun watching and judging such a nice field of dogs in both the Qual and Derby. Congrats on you Jam with Shug!


Congrats also to All who placed and finished the Open. I was able to watch most of the fourth and it was tough!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

TMURRAY said:


> Thanks Jan,
> I enjoyed it...well judging anyway and helping out my former club. *The weather could have definitely been better* but it would not have been a field trial in Port Arthur with out rain. It was fun watching and judging such a nice field of dogs in both the Qual and Derby. Congrats on you Jam with Shug!
> 
> 
> Congrats also to All who placed and finished the Open. I was able to watch most of the fourth and it was tough!!!


You guys had it easy, our rain was frozen...


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Tim Milligan and his team. You guys are on fire
Congrats to the Connelys and the youngster.


----------

